# Rafi's Accomplishments



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I adopted Rafi back at the beginning of the year. He had SEVERE separation anxiety and spent an unknown amount of time in young life surviving out in the country on his own. A really nice guy took him in until he could find a home (me!). 

I have not done formal obedience with him but have trained him on my own. We have been up at my cottage for almost 2 weeks now and I just wanted to give him credit for his amazing behavior. I will post pictures later as I am on dial up now. 

I have called him off deer, porcupine, turtles, raccoons and red squirrels when he was OFF LEASH. 

He heels off leash, on the road, with a simple, "Stay Close" command. 

He is WONDERFUL with all of the children up here. 

He plays tag and chase with them if invited but never nips, etc. despite having very high prey drive.

He redirects himself automatically to a ball when he gets overexcited. Those of you who know him will be amused to learn that the latest favorite is a pink and green nerf football.









He has met lots of dogs up here, on and off leash, and has done really well with all of them. 

He stays in my cottage, uncrated, for a few hours every day and is doing great (I usually have to use my truck as a kennel when we are not home because of his separation anxiety). 

He is swimming like a pro.

He "rescues" my youngest cousin when we send her out into the water in a floating tube thing by grabbing the webbing and swimming her into shore. 

When I swim laps he swims out to check on me, circles around me in the water (he herds me on land by circling me or walking patterns on my heels and tapping me with his ball) and then swims back to shore. 

He will stop playing with Blaze (his crazy dog cousin) when asked. 

He has met many people and been exposed to many new situations and done beautifully in all of them. He lies down quietly in people's cottages and greets everyone who comes by with kisses. 

I am just so proud of him and wanted to share what a wonderful dog he has become! Although he is a gsd x mal, he is an ambassador for the breed because people just assume he's a gsd. Of course he's also an ambassador for rescue! Everyone asks where I got him and how they can get a dog like him.









I feel very, very lucky to have found this guy! Thanks for listening, everyone!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Amazing what can happen when you put an awesome dog with a wonderful owner! 

Rafi is a great boy and you are a great dogmom. Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqAmazing what can happen when you put an awesome dog with a wonderful owner!
> 
> Rafi is a great boy and you are a great dogmom. Congratulations to you both!!!










agree!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i agree three!









and it sounds like you guys are having a really great time!!! i had a good time just _reading_ about your good time!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Way to go Rafi!! I cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good boy Rafi!







I want to see pictures too!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

We are having a great time up here. And I have hundreds of pictures, of course. And lots of his new friend, Ben, the gorgeous long haired gsd. 

I forgot to mention that he is also able to stay outside by himself (on the porch, next to the door, of course) now too! That is really big for him since he can't stand being separated from me. 

He is also alerting with a small growl when people come by at night. I pointed out to him that this would be more useful behavior in Buffalo since it's about as safe as possible down here!









I really couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I love your post and understand why it is worth a few braggs. Thereis nothing better then watching a dog like Rafi bond, and then become so close to you.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Go Rafi!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea, Go Rafi!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI really couldn't ask for a better dog.


Uh, Don't tell Chama!









Seriously, congratulations. Of course, Rafi would do well. He has THE BEST owner around! (that, and the coconut oil. I hear it's really great for expediting dog training!







) 

What a great start on your long happy life together! Congratulations to you and Rafi!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI really couldn't ask for a better dog.
> ...


Oh, Chama knows she's a great dog. And she loves Rafi too because he's so good with her! All of my animals are the best in their own way!









And can you believe I FORGOT the coconut oil? Luckily my friend was able to get some on her way up. I seriously think it helps Chama's lungs. She doesn't cough when she's on it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> And can you believe I FORGOT the coconut oil? Luckily my friend was able to get some on her way up.


OMG! 

You should have emailed me. I would have fed-exd some to you! 

Glad to hear Chama is feeling better!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Ruth,
I don't think you need any formal obedience classes with Rafi anymore!!! sounds like he is doing wonderfully!! Unless you wanna compete with him, but otherwise you have done an AWESOME job with him!!!
YES me too, I had a good time just reading about your good time!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

And Ruth I agree with you, I also think all my animals are the best in their own way.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rafi is lucky to have founds such a great Mom! I know he knows that too!


----------

